# You're on the clock with the #3 pick.....



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Lets say the draft order holds steady as it is, and RUDY GAY is there for the picking. Assuming Morrison and Aldridge are gone, do you take GAY and immediately look to unload either Noc, or Deng? Or do you keep them all, and hope you aren't "Atlanta North"?

And if you do TRADE Deng or Noc, which one, and what would you realistically want in return?

And if you DO keep Gay, what do you do about your "SG and Big man issues".

Discuss.......


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

90% of the people here will say Shelden Williams, which, for position might make some sense. But he is not good value at the 3 spot. Take Gay. He is the one who has a chance at stardom. With the second pick, look at Bargnani, Splitter, Williams, or this Tyrus Thomas (who might fit better then the other 3 due to athleticism, but I havent seen him, just heresay so far). The lottery is not a place to take Paul Davis, another favorite of the board. Nick Fazekas is interesting. I wouldnt take him in the lottery and you have to worry about his knees, but he has some polish offensively. But he isnt going to help you on the boards at all. Last time I check, he doesnt get 9bds a game in college. A sure recipe for lack of rebounding at the next level. 

I like Morrison and Aldridge. I would take LaMarcus before Morrison however. I like Morrisons attitude (thought Skiles certainly wouldnt) and his offense. But his lack of D (which he wont apologize for), Gonazagas system and the fact that you have to go back to Stockton to find success from that program does scare me. But guys with his attitude succeed. He has major attitude and swagger. I like him.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Based purely on scouting reports, I take Bargnani.

But if the question is just to consider Gay, I'd say it depends on where the Bulls are drafting.

Because I believe size can be addressed in free agency, if Aldridge and Bargnani are gone, I tend to advocate best non-point guard available with the top pick and best size available with the Bulls pick.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> Lets say the draft order holds steady as it is, and RUDY GAY is there for the picking. Assuming Morrison and Aldridge are gone, do you take GAY and immediately look to unload either Noc, or Deng? Or do you keep them all, and hope you aren't "Atlanta North"?
> 
> And if you do TRADE Deng or Noc, which one, and what would you realistically want in return?
> 
> ...


yes i would take gay
then i would go about the rest of the offseason just like norm signing only big men 2 of wilcox,gooden,Przybilla,Nene,Mohammed,AH.
i wouldnt resign OH sadly or MA,and song would be if'y.
once camp/perseason came around i would try gay and deng at SG.
if atleast one can play SG very well then i start shopin the lesser of deng,gordon,Noc,DH,KH.
if a good deal cant be found then i start clearing the lesser players like pargo,Basden,graham to make room.

if gay and or deng can play SG,and we cant find takers for whom ever we felt were lesser of the 6 the worse case is
KH,DH,BG
BG,GAY/deng
Gay/deng,noch
TC,FA,MIKE/SONG
FA,TC,MIKE/SONG

now if deng or Gay CANT play SG,then you have to try and move the lesser of the 3 SF's most likly noch because i think i read that we wants to go back home when his contract runs out dont know if this is still true.

KH,DH,PG
BG,Graham/basden,some unknow FA or trade?
Gay/Deng,some unknow FA or trade?
TC,FA,MIKE/SONG
FA,Drafted BIG man,MIKE/SONG

its very hard to make up the PF and C pos without havein a clue who we will draft after gay,and who we will sign in FA.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

O.K my first option would be to draft myself because I could really use the 3 year 6 million dollar contract.

Failing that.

You take the guy who you think has a shot at super stardom. And if that's Gay so be it.

Superstars are usually drafted. Most championship teams have one of the top 3 players in the league on it. So IF Gay has the potential to become one of those I think it's worth the risk. 

There's no real short term need to trade any of them. Let him try and outplay the other two, if he succeeds it a great problem to have.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> 90% of the people here will say Shelden Williams, which, for position might make some sense.


I'm a HUGE DUKE homer. ANd I don't want Shelden, "two buckets against Georgetown" Williams anwhere near this team. I'd rather have Thomas, who more and more is sounding like a skinny version of Amare. The only questions I have are "can he maintain his athleticism and get up to 240?" and "Does he have a NASTY streak in him like Amare, or is he the second coming of Hakim "stay puff" Warrick?".

If Gay is slated for Superstardom, I don't see how we can NOT take him if he's there at #3. 

However there are several dynamics at work right now. The best thing we have going for us if we want Gay is that 2 of the three teams we are competing with for him are loaded at SF. Houston isn't gonna take him, as they have other issues to address, and ATL is simply too loaded at SF to take him. They'll look like fools if the DON'T take Aldridge. I dont' think he'll be there when we pick.

I'd probably TRY to find a way to use Deng to PRY Chris Bosh away from Toronto. What would I need to add? I would want to keep Hinrich, Gordon and Noc....and I haven't given up on Tyson just yet. I wouldn't want to part with Duhon, but I wouldn't be averse to packaging him WITH Deng to bring in Bosh. If we did that though, we'd have to swap picks in the first round too, so I could grab whoever was left of Bargnani and Thomas at #5.......

All this of course assumes we take Gay at #3. There are no sure things in this draft, but he and Aldridge are probably as close as we are going to get this year.......


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

If Bargnani is still on the board, it's tough to choose. I'd still probably end up taking Gay though.

I'd ship Deng off, only for the fact that he has more trade value. I wouldn't even wait for the draft, I'd be pushing for a Bosh trade and then take the likes of Gay/Morrison or even Carney with the NY pick (if Aldridge is gone). The trio of Hinrich, Gay, Bosh makes me all ..... I won't finish that line


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

If Gay gets you Igoudala and Philly's #15 pick I'd deal him 

We'd have #10 and #15

At #10 we'd likely have a choice between Shelden Williams and Tiago Splitter if we wanted to go the big path ..but I'd be awfully tempted to take Shawne Williams if he is there .

I have caught a couple of Memphis games over the last month and he's a project at the next level but he really has a chance to be something special IMO and could end up the best player from the draft. He is loaded with a bunch of skill - a real multi faceted player. I'd prefer him over Gay but you don't have to take him at #3 - you can trade down and get another piece and get him at the same time

Assuming Paul Davis is available at #15 ( which is doubtful ) its a choice between he and Hilton Armstrong ( who I have really grown to like )

Anyway...I'd be more than satisfied if we walked away with Igoudala and Davis/Armstrong for the #3 pick 

And I'd ne tempted to take the punt with Shawne Williams with the #10 pick who we could afford to bring on slowly behind Deng/Nocioni and Gordon/Igoudala/Hinrich

That would be one kick arse wing / guard attack that is loaded well into the future 

We'd have Chandler and say P.Davis upfront to be filled out with a free agent addition ( I prefer Chris Wilcox ) and vet supports AD and Othella and Darius Songaila rounds out the big man rotation

We've got the pick swap with the Knicks next year and the expiring contracts of Sweetney and Songaila to add further big man talent next year


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Trade the pick.

If the Knicks continue to suck for the next month, trade it to Boston, if they will take it.

Trade
Both picks
Gordon
Sweets
Pike
TT

to Boston for

PP
RD
Blount
their pick

grab Williams/Splitter/Thomas with the boston pick

trade duhon/othella for gooden/salary filler. clev wants a pg and seems to want to get rid of gooden.

sign mike james or speedy claxton with the mle. or maybe nazr if you want another big man.

kirk/claxton
pp/rd
deng/noc
gooden/draftpick/songo
chandler/blount

i'd like that team. don't know if its possible though!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

I'd even look at a Deng for Pietrus trade, do it next year and pry away their first round pick to boot.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> If Gay gets you Igoudala and Philly's #15 pick I'd deal him
> 
> We'd have #10 and #15
> 
> ...


Hey kids, rock and roll

Rock on.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

if we get Gay I agree with Krakken and see if we can trade Deng for Bosh

or look to see if we can trade Deng for a big body


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd take Gay, move Deng to the two, and if he is not mobile enough to guard 2's(which idk because i dont watch the bulls) then put gay on the SG's on D. Trade gordon for a C.

??
Chandler
Gay
Deng
Hinrich


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Trade the pick.
> 
> If the Knicks continue to suck for the next month, trade it to Boston, if they will take it.
> 
> ...



That only works if you want to put all your eggs in one basket and go for the title now. Once Pierce goes downhill (and he will in the next 3 years), you are looking at the same situation that you have now, only without the draft picks and with no superstar to boot.

Further, I don't think either Pierce or Davis are Skiles/Pax guys, and they aren't good defenders, so they won't fit in here......


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> I'd take Gay, move Deng to the two, and if he is not mobile enough to guard 2's(which idk because i dont watch the bulls) then put gay on the SG's on D. Trade gordon for a C.
> 
> ??
> Chandler
> ...


Deng's actually looked fairly good against most of the bigger 2s he's guarded. The nice aspect of this would be that if we we're playing a smaller team such as the Sixers, Bobcats, etc. that had two smaller guards we could put Duhon and Hinrich against the guards and have Deng split time with Gay at the two. That being said, I'm not even remotely sold on Rudy Gay, and believe he's a product of the hype machine looking for a legit star in college.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> That only works if you want to put all your eggs in one basket and go for the title now.


Yes, that's what I want to do. I may be dead in 3 years. And there is no certainty in the draft pick turning into a player like PP. We still get a nice draft pick and can grab a PF with upside. PP and RD are off the books in 3 years anyway according to hoopshype.



> Once Pierce goes downhill (and he will in the next 3 years), you are looking at the same situation that you have now, only without the draft picks and with no superstar to boot.


The expected value of PP is higher than the expected value of the #3 pick. We would most likely be good for these 3 years... and we're still plenty young. Hinrich, Deng, draft pick, Noc, Gooden... its a nice mix of youth and experience. Aren’t you tired of all youth? Crap bench veterans don’t count. I’m talking about the players that actually log heavy minutes.



> Further, I don't think either Pierce or Davis are Skiles/Pax guys, and they aren't good defenders, so they won't fit in here......


If PP is not a Pax guy, that its a major issue with the team. To turn down PP would be foolish for jib issues. Gordon is not a good defender either. And he's tiny. I’ll take PP, RD and Claxton over Gordon and Duhon any day. Perhaps I’ve gone mad.

To each their own. I'm tired of following a below-average team. Adding a bunch of rookies and joel przybilla is not going to help matters, unless we really hit a home run in the lotto, and this draft does not look all that good. I’d be interested to see your idea. Standing pat and staying “flexible” is unacceptable. Or at least it should be.

In terms of the stuff that matters, we're giving up the #3, Gordon and Duhon and "flexibility" for Gooden, PP and RD. And we move up in the draft if we finish better than Boston, which we will likely do if they replace PP, RD and Blount with Gordon and Sweets.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

I would make some calls around the league heading into the draft and gauge interest in trades involving either Deng or Gay. If I couldn't get a superstar or an impact post player, I'd take the best big man (whoever that is) available with the #3 pick.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Based purely on scouting reports, I take Bargnani.
> 
> But if the question is just to consider Gay, I'd say it depends on where the Bulls are drafting.
> 
> Because I believe size can be addressed in free agency, if Aldridge and Bargnani are gone, I tend to advocate best non-point guard available with the top pick and best size available with the Bulls pick.


Exactly what I would've said. I don't know much about Bargnani, but he sounds like a pretty good big man with alot of skill.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd trade to pick to Portland. Our #3 and a future 2nd rounder for their #6 and #30.

They move up to get Gay, a superstar of youth on a team that needs star power.

We take Shelden Williams at #6 and Brandon Roy or Hassan Adams at #30 (TRUE gritty defenders that can guard bigger SG's, even with 6-4 or 6-5 size).

We get Melvin Ely and Al Harrington in FA.

Hinrich/Duhon
Gordon/Roy/Deng
Deng/Noch/Baby Al
Baby Al/Shelden/Songaila
Chandler/Ely/Songaila/Shelden

Hopefully we can trade Sweetney for something, since he doesn't get PT anyway.

Love this lineup.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

step said:


> I'd even look at a Deng for Pietrus trade, do it next year and pry away their first round pick to boot.


and exactly what kind of crack do u smoke out there in austrailia mate?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Deng for Pietrus is a trade I would pass on and I am the biggest MP2 fan. But ROY, its far closer then you make it out to be. A Nocioni for Pietrus trade is one that might be better for GS anyway as they are looking for a defensive presence and a lunch bucket type. And thats the type of trade that would suit both clubs just fine


----------



## JPTurbo (Jan 8, 2006)

If we have the #3 pick why wouldn't we look into trading up for Aldridge. We have guys like Sweetney, Nocioni, and Duhon that could become expendable in a deal if it were to net us a legit big man. I would be all for trading one of them and the pick to move up for Aldridge. Forget Gay.

Hinrich
Gordon
Deng
Tyson 
Aldridge

Along with the right bench, that team IMO has the potential to be something special.


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Trade the pick.
> 
> If the Knicks continue to suck for the next month, trade it to Boston, if they will take it.
> 
> ...


the bulls are not going to trade gordon, tt 1st rnd pick for pierce


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If the Bulls come out of the draft with:

JJ. Reddick/Rudy Gay, Shelden Williams, and Steve Novak, I'll be a happy man.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> I'd trade to pick to Portland. Our #3 and a future 2nd rounder for their #6 and #30.
> 
> They move up to get Gay, a superstar of youth on a team that needs star power.
> 
> ...



ummmmmmmmmm..............Yuck. Are you Paxson in disguise. That team isn't an improvement at all. You came out of the off-season and crap space with Williams, Harrington and Ely? Damn.............That's not good at all.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

On the clock at number 3, I am making calls, cause Either guy (Gay or Bargnani) would help us and improve us immediately. If we could move to #4 and pick up a 2nd, go for it. 

I love the idea of trying to get a guy like Iggy + a pick for #3. Great thinking on that, though we'd probably ahve to sweeten it (maybe with Sweets?)

If it fell that way, we'd be so lucky!!!!!!!!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> ummmmmmmmmm..............Yuck. Are you Paxson in disguise. That team isn't an improvement at all. You came out of the off-season and crap space with Williams, Harrington and Ely? Damn.............That's not good at all.


Shelden gives us ferocity and defense up front, Ely gives us talent and size, Al Harrington gives us a go-to scorer to balance our attack. 

I guess I'm just a believer in the guys we have, and I'm a big doubter in what we'll be able to get in a mediocre FA market and a weak draft. Shelden Williams, Brandon Roy, Melvin Ely, and Al Harrington would make me pretty happy.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Lets say the draft order holds steady as it is, and RUDY GAY is there for the picking. Assuming Morrison and Aldridge are gone, do you take GAY and immediately look to unload either Noc, or Deng? Or do you keep them all, and hope you aren't "Atlanta North"?
> 
> And if you do TRADE Deng or Noc, which one, and what would you realistically want in return?
> 
> ...


I think the more interesting scenerio is picking 3rd with the two bigs -- Aldridge and Bargnani -- off the board.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> and exactly what kind of crack do u smoke out there in austrailia mate?


:rofl:
It might be only me, but I'd prefer to keep Noc over Deng, especially if we end up netting Gay in the draft. I'd probably would of been better off mentioning Iggy instead, but I don't see Philly wanting to have Korver guard 2's all night, he's terrible.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> ummmmmmmmmm..............Yuck. Are you Paxson in disguise. That team isn't an improvement at all. You came out of the off-season and crap space with Williams, Harrington and Ely? Damn.............That's not good at all.


Anybody who's not a fan of Shelden Williams wouldn't like Showtyme's team. I'm not surprised you're disgusted.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This is a good thread! Tough question. Gay available at #3. Aldridge off the board, whaddya do? I'd probably see if there is a team that want's Gay enough to trade their 2007 pick for him (plus whatever filler is needed to make it work). With our pick, take the best big available (Splitter/Davis/Williams/Fazekas). If there's nothing there, I'm not sold on Rudy Gay. The kid from LSU - Thomas - looks interesting. He might be a reach at #3 but there's some talent there. I don't know much about Bargnani but you'd have to consider him there also.

The other thing I don't think I've seen mentioned is packaging our two pick to gets Aldridge (or the #3 and Duhon). I wouldn't do it as I don't think Aldridge would be worth the #3 and, say the #10-ish pick. I might do #3 and Duhon for Aldridge. I suppose it would depend on which team got Aldridge and if they could use Duhon and Gay.

edit: missed the post earlier about trading up to get aldridge....

I must admit I don't watch a lot of college games but I'd be interested to see what folks had to say about Tyrus Thomas. He intrigues me.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Anybody who's not a fan of Shelden Williams wouldn't like Showtyme's team. I'm not surprised you're disgusted.



I'm not anti-Williams. I am not as enamored with him as some are. However, if he fell to our pick around 10 I'd grab him in a heartbeat (assuming Splitter is gone). Williams is gonna be good, but wouldn't be my choice with a top 5 pick.

Ely is averag, and I can agree if we struck out elsewhere better than nothing. I just don't see the point of getting Williams (PF - 6'8" out of shoes isn't a top center in the NBA). Then you compund it by grabbing a tweener in Harrington to play ? Ely would play center, but is he really all that much better than Chandler who we paid big bucks to?

I just don't see Williams, Harrington and Ely as a succesful off-season. We would've only improved marginally the PF position, and not much the C position in the off-season we needed to step it up before being over the cap for the next 5-7 years because of the youth of our team and contract renewals.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I like the idea of doing a trade with Boston but I don't like the deal K4E posited. I would be looking rather to deal our pick, TT, Gordon, and cash or future second rounders for Pierce & Blount. We could also throw in Pike to balance salaries. I would push hard for this deal. Anyway, if I could make the deal for Pierce I would probably still draft Gay with Ny's pick and then try to deal him to a team lower than us for Bargnani and another nice piece. If I could not pull off a PP trade, then I would still draft Gay, I think he will be just fine as an NBA 2 guard and I would keep him and play him there and look to get Bargnani/Splitter/ or perhaps Thomas (though I know virtually nothing about him yet). In the offseason I would look at AH if he could be had reasonably, I think he will be overpriced. Likewise I would do the same thing with Pryz but I think he will be overpriced too. I would probably be looking at different players in different scenarios, maybe I would want to have a 3 heaed monster at center like the good old days or if I added Bargnani & no sg I would be looking to add a 2 in FA or the second round. Here is a list of guys who would be on my short list during the offseason:

Jake Voskuhl
Dermarr Johnson
Chuck Hayes
Lorenzen Wright
Alonzo Mourning (short term)
Jackie Butler
Jiri Welsch
John Salmons
Bonzi Wells
Flip Murray
Vlad Radmonovic
Matt Harpring
Jared Jeffries

I would be looking to get skilled players at a bargain basement price.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

NBADraft.net has us taking Gay at #3 and Splitter at #10.

I wouldn't be surprised at all if we really end up with Reddick and Splitter.

Reddick seems to be Hinrich without the handles and with a much better shot. Might see the two of them on the court for 40 minutes each. He'd fit in with the 3 guard offensive the Bulls like to run, too.

It seems like Gay would just compete with Deng for PT and for who'd fulfill their potential.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> NBADraft.net has us taking Gay at #3 and Splitter at #10.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised at all if we really end up with Reddick and Splitter.
> 
> ...



I don't see why Gay wouldn't simply play the 2 and Deng the 3. It certainly appears to me that Gay would be just fine as an NBA 2. He has the shot and decent handles and he can defend alright, whats the problem?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Ace, I'd rather make your PP trade as well, its just I think Boston would be less likely to take that one.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Ace, I'd rather make your PP trade as well, its just I don't think Boston would take that one.



And they might not but I think taking Blounts salary back from them would be just as big an incentive as giving them a late lottery pick.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> I don't see why Gay wouldn't simply play the 2 and Deng the 3. It certainly appears to me that Gay would be just fine as an NBA 2. He has the shot and decent handles and he can defend alright, whats the problem?


Deng plays the 2, also. 

Supposedly.

I agree with the sentiment that Gay is probably the best bet if you're looking for talent and upside.

Reddick is a "right way" kind of guy and he'd simply fit right in.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> And they might not but I think taking Blounts salary back from them would be just as big an incentive as giving them a late lottery pick.



I agree. I hope it would be. The salary relief is a nice incentive. 

Just curious, would you do the PP trade I proposed, if that's the best deal we could get, or would you want to hang on to the higher pick?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

DaBullz said:
 

> Deng plays the 2, also.
> 
> Supposedly.
> 
> ...


He does? since when, he didn't play the 2 in college. I think Gay is a much better idea for a 2 prospect than Deng myself.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> I agree. I hope it would be. The salary relief is a nice incentive.
> 
> Just curious, would you do the PP trade I proposed, if that's the best deal we could get, or would you want to hang on to the higher pick?



I'd cajole, caress and bully to get them to take my deal. I would throw in cash, and second rounders...ultimately if I could not get it done I would just not do it. I think that Knicks pick will be very high and I want to use it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> He does? since when, he didn't play the 2 in college. I think Gay is a much better idea for a 2 prospect than Deng myself.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3824

*Luol Deng #9 | Guard-Forward | Chicago Bulls

*Does Gay play the 2 in college?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3824
> 
> *Luol Deng #9 | Guard-Forward | Chicago Bulls
> 
> *Does Gay play the 2 in college?



So he is listed as a guard forward, I think I have seen Deng play guard for the Bulls about 10 minutes in his entire NBA career. Gay plays sf at UCONN but he did play some 2 guard in HS.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> So he is listed as a guard forward, I think I have seen Deng play guard for the Bulls about 10 minutes in his entire NBA career.


Bingo. Gay will play guard for the bulls about 10 minutes in his entire NBA career.




> Gay plays sf at UCONN but he did play some 2 guard in HS.


You're the one that said Deng can't play 2 because he didn't play it in college.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Bingo. Gay will play guard for the bulls about 10 minutes in his entire NBA career.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. I don't know that Deng CAN'T play 2 guard. He needs to work on his handles and decision making though. I think Gay is a "ready made" 2 guard. A guy you could plug in at the 2 or the 3 to be equally effective. I thik Deng is more a natural 3 who might be able to play some 2.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The thing about drafting Gay is that we have an even bigger glut at the position we are already pretty strong in. Even if we shift Gay to the 2, then what about Gordon.

We usually get screwed making picks with anticipated future trades in mind.

I'd rather try and deal now, take advantage of the Knicks suckiness and the salary relief that the Pike and TT contracts provide a team. 

If we use both lotto picks and sign Al Harrington... I just think we're getting younger and just as undersized as a starting lineup if Al is the 4... which is exactly what I think we *don't* need.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Reddick seems to be Hinrich without the handles and with a much better shot. .


Hinrich without the handles and a much better shot? Then how is he like him at all? :wink:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> So he is listed as a guard forward, I think I have seen Deng play guard for the Bulls about 10 minutes in his entire NBA career. Gay plays sf at UCONN but he did play some 2 guard in HS.



Deng actually almost exclusively played the 4 in college.

But if you're going to mention high school for Gay, Deng played some point guard in high school.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> The thing about drafting Gay is that we have an even bigger glut at the position we are already pretty strong in. Even if we shift Gay to the 2, then what about Gordon.
> 
> We usually get screwed making picks with anticipated future trades in mind.
> 
> ...


Well said.

The Bulls should be drafting for positions of need, which is a bigger SG and bigger bigs.

Maybe they should consider trading down their pick (for a lower one) where they can still fill these needs and get a bonus pick (or player) in return.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Truth said:


> Hinrich without the handles and a much better shot? Then how is he like him at all? :wink:


Tireless worker, oozing with "jib", mostly an outside the 3pt line kind of player, 4 years of college at an awesome program... Can play some SF in a pinch (when 3 guards are the offense).


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Tireless worker, oozing with "jib",


I'll agree with that, but that's where the comparison ends.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

The Truth said:


> I'll agree with that, but that's where the comparison ends.


Is that the Truth in your pocket or are you happy to see me?

Stephen Colbert.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I am sorry guys but who is Splitter?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> I am sorry guys but who is Splitter?


A 6'11" euro project.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> A 6'11" euro project.



Did Brazil become part of the EU last night?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> I am sorry guys but who is Splitter?


He is the past, the future and the present all at the same time. He is Tiago Splitter. And he puts fannys in the seats.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> Did Brazil become part of the EU last night?


:biggrin:

No, but the description is still a pretty good one.

He's a pro player on an international type team, not a college type draft pick.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> He is the past, the future and the present all at the same time. He is Tiago Splitter. And he puts fannys in the seats.


Does this last picture show his true leaping ability? I am worried.

And then I saw he got clearly fouled by other fella grabbing him.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> I'm a HUGE DUKE homer. ANd I don't want Shelden, "two buckets against Georgetown" Williams anwhere near this team. I'd rather have Thomas, who more and more is sounding like a skinny version of Amare. The only questions I have are "can he maintain his athleticism and get up to 240?" and "Does he have a NASTY streak in him like Amare, or is he the second coming of Hakim "stay puff" Warrick?".
> 
> If Gay is slated for Superstardom, I don't see how we can NOT take him if he's there at #3.
> 
> ...


georgetown has 2 very good nba prospects at its power positions in jeff green and roy hibbard...(how soon people forget gay was co-frosh of the year in the big east he shared the award with jeff green) i took that game a precursor to how he handles nba talent and to me he failed.

i agree with you that i would never take williams , the guy has nba bust written all over him , he just doesn't have something that makes you think he would prosper at a higher level.

aldridge is a guy whom for some reason makes me think of lorenzen wright every time i see him , he should be better than wright but i just dont see a franchise big man in him.

i would take tiago splitter and hope he wants to come here he has the size and frame to play center he is a skilled albiet too unselfish scorer , he is just a team guy with the goods for team success


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I really don't think Gay can be considered a 2. His handle and range are not ideal for the position.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

There are rumors that Indiana will rehaul the roster this summer: a teardown and rebuild.

I'd offer the two picks for a healthy Jermaine Oneal. Heck, I'd throw in the guard of their choice.

I'd offer Luol Deng to the rebuilding Sactown Kings for Brad Miller.

Bingo...frontcourt remade.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

GB said:


> There are rumors that Indiana will rehaul the roster this summer: a teardown and rebuild.
> 
> I'd offer the two picks for a healthy Jermaine Oneal. Heck, I'd throw in the guard of their choice.
> 
> ...


My first thought was the Pacers would never trade with a division rival, but then I remembered the Rose trade (unfortunately).


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Yah, I sure wish Artest was still on the team. That would have been a stable situation.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Yah, I sure wish Artest was still on the team. That would have been a stable situation.


Just because we're unloading a player doesn't mean we have to take garbage back.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Just because we're unloading a player doesn't mean we have to take garbage back.

















































i agree


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

I forgot all those 1st round picks and expiring contracts we got with that trade.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The interesting thing is that we pretty much did destroy Indiana's team by trading them Ron Artest.

That and their decision to resign him.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> The interesting thing is that we pretty much did destroy Indiana's team by trading them Ron Artest.
> 
> That and their decision to resign him.


They were a relevant basketball team with Artest. 

They are still a relevant basketball team w/o Artest. Therefore, they are not destroyed.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> They were a relevant basketball team with Artest.
> 
> They are still a relevant basketball team w/o Artest. Therefore, they are not destroyed.



If they are talking teardown, its not a good sign.

Unless you are a Bulls fan that is. We may get out of last place!!!!


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Do people in Indiana call their local sports radio stations and ask "Pacers? Why do you follow them?" No, they don't.

Has Laurence Holmes given up on the Pacers. No, he hasn't.

They are not destroyed.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> If they are talking teardown, its not a good sign.
> 
> Unless you are a Bulls fan that is. We may get out of last place!!!!


As long as we're relevant, I will be happy.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> As long as we're relevant, I will be happy.


What if it meant reforming last year's 47 win team? Curry would be back.

Would that make you happy?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Frankensteiner said:


> Do people in Indiana call their local sports radio stations and ask "Pacers? Why do you follow them?" No, they don't.



Why:

They only have 2 franchises in Indianapolis.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> i agree


k4e, your one of my favs and you know that. But lets not throw pike in as garbage! Pike fills a role, keeps his mouth shut and was, according to my father, the nicest guy at the Bulls charity function last year (and apparently some of the Bulls were real diks). I am a Pike fan and there is a spot somewhere on the bench for him on any team I root for. 

On a side note, I doubt Indy tears down and rebuilds. Thats not their style. Donnie Walsh has reloaded atleast twice over the last 10 years or so. That team that went to the finals and played against the Bulls quickly became another title contender. They dont like to lose there. My gut is Walsh can have that team competitive while he touches up the finer points of it. They are one smart front office.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> Lets say the draft order holds steady as it is, and RUDY GAY is there for the picking. Assuming Morrison and Aldridge are gone, do you take GAY and immediately look to unload either Noc, or Deng? Or do you keep them all, and hope you aren't "Atlanta North"?
> 
> And if you do TRADE Deng or Noc, which one, and what would you realistically want in return?
> 
> ...


Dumb question unless you all own someone elses pick that I am unaware of which is entirely possible....currently 10 teams have worse record/winning % then CHI so it's very unlikely they will be getting a pick as high as # 3. You would be lucky to get anything lower then #6. Unless of course you plan on trading up for a better pick with you certainly don't seem to be suggesting here.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> k4e, your one of my favs and you know that. But lets not throw pike in as garbage! Pike fills a role, keeps his mouth shut and was, according to my father, the nicest guy at the Bulls charity function last year (and apparently some of the Bulls were real diks). I am a Pike fan and there is a spot somewhere on the bench for him on any team I root for.


He seems to be playing the ERob "my toe hurts" role this year. What size sweater does he wear?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Dumb question...currently 10 teams have worse record/winning % then CHI so it's very unlikely they will be getting a pick as high as # 3. You would be lucky to get anything lower then #6. Unless of course you plan on trading up for a better pick with you certainly don't seem to be suggesting here.


We also have the Knicks' pick.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> We also have the Knicks' pick.


Ah hah..much to hasty in my response..and it seems I edited my post and added my "unless you have another pick" rejoiner to late. 

Is it unprotected?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

GB said:


> I'd offer Luol Deng to the rebuilding Sactown Kings for Brad Miller.
> 
> Bingo...frontcourt remade.


The thread was "on the CLOCK" Not "ON THE CRACKPIPE".


:biggrin:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Ah hah..much to hasty in my response..and it seems I edited my post and added my "unless you have another pick" rejoiner to late.
> 
> Is it unprotected?


Completely unprotected. We also have the rights to swap picks with the Knicks in 2007. Again, no protections on that one either! ***Praying for Oden... Praying for Oden...***


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Ah hah..much to hasty in my response..and it seems I edited my post and added my "unless you have another pick" rejoiner to late.
> 
> Is it unprotected?


As unprotected as to the type of sex games Zeke seems to like to play


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> Completely unprotected. We also have the rights to swap picks with the Knicks in 2007. Again, no protections on that one either! ***Praying for Oden... Praying for Oden...***



Oden is that twice every decade type of franchise player that seems to come along. James, 5 years later roughly, Oden. Bingo!.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

fl_flash said:


> Completely unprotected. We also have the rights to swap picks with the Knicks in 2007. Again, no protections on that one either! ***Praying for Oden... Praying for Oden...***


Ahh yes Oden, we at the Blazer board are hoping we suck enough to get him... :biggrin:


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> ***Praying for Oden... Praying for Oden...***


*joins in*
Group session!!!


----------

